# Checker board Proto-Type



## BeeAMaker (Oct 22, 2017)

Working on a 1/8" square 3 axis checker blank, Walnut with Maple.

This is my proto type. It was a bit short for a single tube pen so I added a block of maple on the ends. Now that I have a process worked out, I plan to make more. Not sure on price or final size yet, but will be at least 3/4x3/4x5 for pens, but might make bigger ones also for stopers and possibly pepper mills. Send me a PM if you are interested in some of it and I will let you know when I list it for sale. (and so I have an idea on how much to make)

This one you can see I miss aliened some of checkers, but I will take more care in the next series, this was just a proof of concept. it's checker on all sides so no mater how you turn it, it's checker.

I plan to turn it tomorrow - so stay tuned for pics of the finished pen.


----------



## magpens (Oct 22, 2017)

I would be interested in buying, say, three for starters ... if the price is right.

I would like mine to be very much like your pictured one, with the two plain maple ends and having an overall length, squarely trimmed of 4 3/8" please. . I will use them for single barrel cigars.

Thanks.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Oct 22, 2017)

magpens said:


> I would be interested in buying, say, three for starters ... if the price is right.
> 
> I would like mine to be very much like your pictured one, with the two plain maple ends and having an overall length, squarely trimmed of 4 3/8" please. . I will use them for single barrel cigars.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks! I'll let you know.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Oct 23, 2017)

I got some interesting patterns after putting a radius on the blank. Depending on the diameter, where that diameter intersects the corners of the square blocks, and how center it was drilled.

I Like it!





















I have another checkerboard design I am going to attempt after this one, but first I want to make more of these. I plan to start them next week. I will list pricing on the sale page when I get them done. Right now I am thinking ~$12 per blank, similar ones I have seen sell for around $15, and it does take some time.

Let me know if you are interested and I will make enough. Thanks for reading!


----------

